# What Fuel Distributor do I need?



## caddyholic (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay, I picked up a really clean 84 jetta with only 120k on it and the PO parked it due to a fuel delivery issue, the fuel distributor has been taken out and all the fuel lines left dangling.

My problem is in the trunk was 4 different fuel distributors and all have different part numbers.

Anyone have an Idea on what one I should be using? I know there different


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

See if one has the VW part number 049 133 481K You can also post all the numbers and they can be looked up, even the Bosch numbers.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> See if one has the VW part number 049 133 481K You can also post all the numbers and they can be looked up, even the Bosch numbers.


did an 84 jetta get CIS-B CIS-L or CIS-E?


----------



## caddyholic (Oct 30, 2007)

actually I have 3, the 4th I ruled out as being the one to my 85 GTI 

here are some pictures of the ID plates


----------



## caddyholic (Oct 30, 2007)

Bump, I am diving in this tomorrow....its killing me


anyone have a list of part numbers or know the best way to ID the correct fuel distributor?


----------



## caddyholic (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is one of the fuel dizzys I installed, you'll see in one of the pictures of something I didn't connect, this the booster pump?  nothing in my bently on it....so where does this puppy go? 

I did get it running, barely does and wont idle.


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

Are you asking about the piece you're holding in the last picture?

If so, that looks like the frequency valve for the lambda system in a CIS-L equipped car.

You may be running a CIS basic fuel distributor, which may be why there isn't anywhere to mount it.


----------



## caddyholic (Oct 30, 2007)

From what I gather over the past hour, looks like I have a CIS basic fuel dizzy in a CIS-L car.

and yeah, thats the freq. valve in my hand 

looks like I have some shopping to do.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry I never got back to you when you posted the pictures, but of the ones I could read they all turned up "discontinued" in Bosches web site. The used to list the vehicles that a part number fit but now it only says it is no longer produced if that is the case so you can't cross-reference. From the looks of some of the pictures they were CIS-e units anyway which would not have worked.

Yes, if the fuel distributor is a basic unit the Lambda parts will not work. Unless you must keep them you can always just run it with the CIS basic. I really don't think there is going to be all that much difference if you get a fuel distributor for the Lambda parts, a little cleaner emissions wise but running?

As for how it runs, there could be a lot of reasons and it would be hard to figure out from here. Did you install a o-ring under the fuel distributor? Have you set/adjusted the air sensor plate rest position? It's been parked for some time so do you know for sure if it ever ran OK? Have you tested the fuel pressures? Gone over the ignition system? There are so many different areas that could cause it to start fine but run bad and I think your best course of action will be to pick an area, say ignition system, and run through all the checks you can find. Once you are sure an area is up to snuff then move to the next, etc. until you know for sure it all seems to be good.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

caddyholic said:


> actually I have 3, the 4th I ruled out as being the one to my 85 GTI
> 
> here are some pictures of the ID plates


 2nd one down is the only one not for CIS-e.. and it very well could be also.. just cant see enough of it..


----------



## caddyholic (Oct 30, 2007)

Found the correct fuel dizzy in the trunk, down side is i'm missing the nut that holds the metering rod in place, and I believe another part too...from looking at my others it needs a washer to hold the rod in place. 


























Anyone have an exploded view of a CIS Lambda unit? my bently shows a picture but its a different model.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry to poop on your parade...but, I am guessing there is a whole lot more wrong with this car than the fuel dist. These cars are notorious for rusting in the fuel tanks and destroying the entire fuel iinjection systems. Normally, a fuel dist. head will run literally hundreds of thousands of miles with no problems. However, rust particles with stop them almost immediately.

And, yes, the rust particles I am referring to will go right through the Bosch fuel filter...the small ones, anyway. Before you do anything else, I would remove the fuel filter, blow backwards through it, and see if you don't get very brown rust particles out.

This is one of the reasons VW went to plastic fuel tanks in 1985 model cars and beyond. This is also one of the reasons I got totally away from Mk. I cars!!!!!


----------



## caddyholic (Oct 30, 2007)

I checked for rust, tank was pressurized and I didn't get any crap out. 

Lucky for me all the early mk1's here in the rusty tanks are never the issue, its always cooked paint and interiors, this jetta has neither 

However it did get the CIS stuff all jacked up :thumbdown:

another member on here is hopefully hooking me up with a correct/complete fuel dist.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

I've probably still got some of these sitting in clean hydraulic fluid if you can't find one. I doubt I will ever use them. Warmerwagen (on ebay) usually has stiff like this and I think he is near to you. They can't sit dry for very long in storage.


----------



## caddyholic (Oct 30, 2007)

Sitting too long eh? I am buying a couple of complete units from someone off here...I didn't think to ask how long they had been sitting out of the car. 

I know mine sat for alog time before I got it. :sly:


----------

